# English Speaking Doctor!!



## Helen2 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi I recently moved to Malaga city. I need to see a doctor but I don't speak any spanish. Are there any English speaking doctors in the city centre or on the train route to Fuengirola?? It's kind of urgent

Thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are prepared to go private, if it is urgent, then a google search should find one for you. There are plenty in Nerja so I'm guessing Malaga should be ok as well...


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I think ,if I were you, I would ring the Xanit PrivateHospital in Benalmadena/ Arroyo de la Miel...They used to advertise an english speaking GP there.But,as Thrax says, any private clinic should have english speaking doctors.It depends on what sort of doctor you are looking for. I think it would be pot luck with a health centre.There are also a couple of private clinics in Torremolinos that have english speaking doctors.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we first moved here we did have some issues because our Spanish was dire and we couldn't find, at the time, any english speaking doctors. Not their fault, entirely ours but we did need one for our young lad. Eventually we found an interpreter who volunteered his services for free so this is an avenue you might want to explore.


----------



## laurenp (Sep 10, 2012)

on the british consulate website, ukinspain.fco.gov.uk under malaga you can find a list of english speaking doctors (and english speaking lawyers should you ever need one.... although the consulate cant get involved with legal or medical matters or get you better treatment than a spaniard...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

our medico (local clinic) advertises that you can have a translator

But any private place does have English speaking doctors - I had to use one about 2 months ago as it was difficult to explain my issue, cost me €70 but well worth it 

Malaga city will have all the usual private places, then there is Xanit in Benalmadena as mentioned, I used USP in Fuengirola - very quickly seen.


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

We use the Xanit in Benalmadena. I have a English Speaking GP and and they also havea translator always available if you need one. I have found them to be excellent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

donz said:


> our medico (local clinic) advertises that you can have a translator
> 
> But any private place does have English speaking doctors - I had to use one about 2 months ago as it was difficult to explain my issue, cost me €70 but well worth it
> 
> Malaga city will have all the usual private places, then there is Xanit in Benalmadena as mentioned, I used USP in Fuengirola - very quickly seen.


not ALL private medical facilities have English speakers - at least not all the time

there's a private maternity hospital near here which advertises English staff - I know more than one mum who used it & when push came to shove (pun intended) the English speaking staff simply weren't on duty

we had private ins with ASSSA - my OH had a thing about it - I've cancelled it as I'm happy with the state care

our GP with them did speak English, but on the few occasions we used the private hospital there was no-one who spoke English - yet at our state hospital there are translators (free) on site 24/7 in urgencias & a lot of the staff speak some English at least - enough for the basics anyway, which was great for my dad when he was in hospital & I popped home for a break


----------

